
OVH down - 56k
http://ovh.com/
======
nly
Had some huge (10x) increase in ping times to Roubaix yesterday, but
everything seems fine for me today. Firs time in 3 years I've noticed
anything.

------
Shank
I've got servers in their Canadian datacenter and everything seems peachy. I'm
guessing this is their French infrastructure. Even
[http://status.ovh.net/](http://status.ovh.net/) doesn't load.

~~~
mattzito
It is their french datacenter - we are affected, they're saying should be back
in an hour.

------
cellover
It seems to be related to a BGP leak:

[http://travaux.ovh.com/?do=details&id=16568](http://travaux.ovh.com/?do=details&id=16568)

~~~
56k
Link not working (down, too)

~~~
cellover
Here is a screenshot:

[http://i.imgur.com/eocXsNK.png](http://i.imgur.com/eocXsNK.png)

------
fweespeech
Remember kids, have DC failover to a second provider.

~~~
kennysmoothx
Hey,

Just out of curiosity do you have any provider recommendations?

I have my servers on OVH but have been looking for a second provider/backup
but cant seem to find any with affordable bandwidth (My services experience
heavy traffic)

Thanks!

~~~
fweespeech
Are you in a OVH France or OVH Canada location?

What sort of latency can you tolerate? [e.g. Can you go from OVH Canada to
Kansas City without it impacting your setup? Or France to Germany? Or do you
need something closer?]

~~~
kennysmoothx
I am currently in OVH Canada,

90% of my customers are US customers with a large percentage on the East
coast.

Kansas City would actually be very ideal, nothing more West than that though.

~~~
fweespeech
Since you want high bandwidth, OVH level prices/hardware/etc.

Reliable site is noticeably better but costs more. The others are
Kimsufi/SoYouStart kind of providers. [e.g. the lower end OVH brands]

 __NYC Metro __

[http://www.reliablesite.net/](http://www.reliablesite.net/)

 __Kansas City __

[https://www.wholesaleinternet.net/dedicated/](https://www.wholesaleinternet.net/dedicated/)

[https://joesdatacenter.com/dedicated-server-
packages/](https://joesdatacenter.com/dedicated-server-packages/)

[https://www.datashack.net/dedicated/](https://www.datashack.net/dedicated/)

 __South Carolina __

[https://billing.dacentec.com/hostbill/index.php?/cart/dedica...](https://billing.dacentec.com/hostbill/index.php?/cart/dedicated-
servers/)

~~~
kennysmoothx
I wanted to thank you,

I forgot to mention that I also needed large storage 16tb+ however looking
into [http://www.reliablesite.net/](http://www.reliablesite.net/) , they're
pretty much EXACTLY what I was looking for.

Thanks again for your help you have helped me tons!

\- Kenny

------
ju-st
postmortem from CEO:
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ca9N_zXXIAAwfm2.png](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ca9N_zXXIAAwfm2.png)

------
maremmano
live outage map:
[https://currentlydown.com/ovh.net](https://currentlydown.com/ovh.net)

------
ju-st
All OVH links work for me, thanks to Ipv6 I suppose

------
sithadmin
My two servers in Roubaix are still down.

------
dubcanada
It appears to be back up for me.

------
Gmo
It's back up for us :)

------
maremmano
still down here. multiple servers. 94.23. _._ and 188.168. _._

